# basking light high energy



## madmarty (Jan 22, 2010)

hi as a temp measure can a high engery saving bulb be used as a basking light till pay day its 11 watt (same as a 60 watt)
thanks martin


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

an energy saving bulb barely gives off heat.. By 'till pay day' does that mean till you can spend £6 on a branded 'reptile' bulb? you don't need a branded one, just a 50p bulb from Asda will do the job.


----------



## madmarty (Jan 22, 2010)

Meko said:


> an energy saving bulb barely gives off heat.. By 'till pay day' does that mean till you can spend £6 on a branded 'reptile' bulb? you don't need a branded one, just a 50p bulb from Asda will do the job.


please give more advice on the £6 or any bulb please as at our reptile shop there 18 to 35 thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what kind of bulbs are they?

if it's just a bulb for basking then all it is, is a spot light.









£1.52 from Wickes for 3 R80 60W ES Spot Bulb - Lightbulbs - Interior Lighting -Decorating & Interiors - Wickes


is yours an MVB? UVB and heat bulb? like these









do you have 1 bulb or a heat bulb and a UVB tube?


----------



## madmarty (Jan 22, 2010)

*cheers*

cheers thank you
at mo its a screw in sun glow 50 (cant get above 90 f)

im off b nq n hopefull i can keep both my beardies now as wife cant say its to dear thanks again


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

do you have a seperate uv lamp ie tube or compact as well as basking or is it 1 lamp


----------



## madmarty (Jan 22, 2010)

*bulb*

hi ive got a uvb strip light n a sunglow basking bulb


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you've got a UVB strip light then you definately don't need to be spending £30 on a basking bulb. You can 60 of them instead for that price.


----------



## madmarty (Jan 22, 2010)

Meko said:


> an energy saving bulb barely gives off heat.. By 'till pay day' does that mean till you can spend £6 on a branded 'reptile' bulb? you don't need a branded one, just a 50p bulb from Asda will do the job.


 thank you so much i cought b nq in time and got 2 r80 60watts spot at £1.38 thanks again spot on (would u still ave to use heat resistant cable if wireing thses up


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not really with a 60watt. I think standard cable will take up to 100watt but not 100% sure. I know you need the thicker cable for a 150watt bulb.


----------

